# Picking A Dry Dog Food



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We rotate here too. My dogs do best on moderate foods, but I've become very picky as far as manufacturers and their sourcing of ingredients. We use Nutrisource, Precise, Annamaet, Fromm and I also use THe Honest Kitchen or Sojos for toppers. During the cooler weather I order fresh green tripe from a co. in Austin... SAD dog sushi.

Lucky you with a Scion dog. I drool over them at the Dallas shows. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Betty- we are very lucky the Simpson's trusted us with one of their babies Maddie (Scion Uptown Girl- BIS BISS AmGCh CH Rush Hills All Fools on Deck x Scion Perfect Fit) is a special pup.

Yes Scion dogs can turn heads. But there are also brains along with all that beauty. Maddie certified as a therapy dog with Pet Partners (formally Delta Society) at a year. She is half way to her AKD TD title. She'll have her CGC in September (no one around here was doing the test this summer) Hopefully she'll have her RN by the end of October.

I use plain yogurt, fresh fruit, fresh vegatables, left over grilled meat,and cooked eggs for toppers. As a Pet Partner member I can't feed raw. Really not a problem here, I've tried it several times and wasn't that sold on it. The nurse in me wasn't happy thinking about what the raw meat had on it. I am especially concerned about the new drug resistant strains on E Coli showing up in some raw meat products


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We have used and love Fromm for many years! Sawyer primarily gets the Whitefish and Potato and Quinn primarily gets the Duck and Sweet Potato.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

My girl eats Annamaet.
We have also used Formm.
I think both foods are great foods for a Golden Girl like mine


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

In 30+ Years of breeding, raising and training goldens, we have never "rotated" foods. We've fed Eukanuba for a very long time (like a couple of decades). I also know of several breeders who have great success with regular ProPlan or Pro Plan Performance (stay away from the shredded bits formulas).


----------

